# Jay Cutler tells Fox that he does not use steroids?



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2008)

In this exclusive live interview Jay Cutler claims that he only uses MuscleTech supplements, like creatine and protein powders!Watch it!


Read More...


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 28, 2008)

Prince said:


> In this exclusive live interview Jay Cutler claims that he only uses MuscleTech supplements, like creatine and protein powders!Watch it!
> 
> 
> Read More...



Did you hear the guy interviewing him? He thought Jay grew up in Las Vegas. and the Jane Fonda comment? lol wtf?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 28, 2008)

Crazy


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 28, 2008)

You sure?  It sounded more like he dodged the question and was saying that he endorses MuscleTech rather than explicitly saying "I don't use roids"


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 28, 2008)

wait a minute.  you mean I won't look like Jay if I use NitroTech and Hydroxycut??


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> You sure?  It sounded more like he dodged the question and was saying that he endorses MuscleTech rather than explicitly saying "I don't use roids"



ummm....he implies that all he uses is supplements, and not steroids, but yeah he pretty much dodged the question and redirected it to MuscleTech shit.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2008)

oaktownboy said:


> Did you hear the guy interviewing him? He thought Jay grew up in Las Vegas. and the Jane Fonda comment? lol wtf?



you would be nervous interviewing someone you want to really fuck too.


----------



## rmcfar (Mar 28, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 29, 2008)

To me it seemed like he just avoided the word steroids all together. He went on as if the guy was asking about supplement use, not illegal steroid use. Lets face it...nobody is going to just admit that they use steroids when its highly illegal...doesn't matter if the sport test for it or not.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> To me it seemed like he just avoided the word steroids all together. He went on as if the guy was asking about supplement use, not illegal steroid use. Lets face it...nobody is going to just admit that they use steroids when its highly illegal...doesn't matter if the sport test for it or not.



agreed, he actually did a decent job of redirecting it, and yeah I would not expect him to talk about steroids on a TV interview like that, he should have told them prior to the interview to not even bring up steroids.


----------



## MCarty18 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow that interviewer ....he really knew his shit.
"What kind of pounds are we talking that you lift to break records?"
Yeah.....he was awesome!


----------

